

Show HN: I made some free screencasts on iOS dev, should I make more? - chubs
http://www.youtube.com/user/chrishulbertsydney/videos?live_view=500&sort=da&view=0&flow=list

======
chubs
My thoughts are that the Cocoaheads meetup i go to has all sorts of really
interesting talks about advanced topics, but a lot of people who attend are
just beginners, dipping their toes in iOS development, and it'd be helpful to
show them the ropes outside of Cocoaheads (so the pros don't get bored!).

But rather than the typical beginner stuff you see on the internet which teach
things that you wouldn't really use for advanced apps, these would teach good
principles from day 1 - at least, that's my hope.

Anyway, i've made 2 screencasts, and i'm curious to see if there's any
interest - if there is, i'll make more.

Cheers all :)

